# sticking window



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Hi everyone,

We have a problem with the back window on our Bessacarr. It sticks and takes a good, a really good push to open it. I noticed yesterday that there is a thin line of black (rubber?) on the acrylic window where it meets the seal. I cleaned this off with meths and then cleaned the seal with meths and allowed them to dry.

Today window is stuck yet again. This is the only window that this occurs on and it's the only one that is fairly well protected form the elements (out of direct sun and only 18" from the garage door).

Anyone got any ideas why this happens and a cure if possible 'cos I've got a horrible feeling that the black line is the seal breaking off!

Thanks

Bob


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

This very subject has been discussed today;

see here


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Put some talcum powder on the rubbers.

Peter


----------

